# Changing headllight and fog lights



## Mr.B (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, I have two questions?

My first question,

Does anyone know if Sylvania silverstar bulbs are good for replacements for an 02 Altima? Silverstar 9006 and Silverstar H1. This will be the first time replacing the head light bulbs on my car.

Second question,

How are the fog lights replaced? What needs to come off in order to change the bulbs? Does anyone have a visual diagram?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Headlights 



Foglights just pop out of the bumper, no need in taking anything apart.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

The only complaint I've heard about silverstars (and "blue bulbs" in general) is that they tend not to last as long as a standard halogen bulb. People seem to only get a year or so out of them, and at CAD$25 a pop that's expensive (don't know what they go for in the U.S.).


----------



## Mr.B (Mar 27, 2005)

blitzboi said:


> The only complaint I've heard about silverstars (and "blue bulbs" in general) is that they tend not to last as long as a standard halogen bulb. People seem to only get a year or so out of them, and at CAD$25 a pop that's expensive (don't know what they go for in the U.S.).


Well I hope they last a long time for me, I don't use the auto mode for headlights, so my head lights are off during the day. I paid 20 for each bulb at autozone. This is my first time replacing the bulb since I had my 02 Alitma.


----------

